# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  آموزش فارسی NTTacPlus

## online_mansoor2007

سلام دوستان 

اینم آموزش نرم افزار محبوب NTTacPlus برای علاقه مندان به این برنامه :قلب: 

بای

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام

ممنون از همه دوستانی که تشکر کردند .  :قلب:  

بای

----------


## rezarafiee

در صورت امکان مشخص نمایید از این برنامه در کجا و برای چه منظوری استفاده می شود؟

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> در صورت امکان مشخص نمایید از این برنامه در کجا و برای چه منظوری استفاده می شود؟


با سلام 

دوست عزیز ، نرم افزار NTTac یک نرم افزار مدیریت کاربران از راه دور است که اصطلاحاً به آن نرم افزار Accounting گفته میشه . اگه بخوام با یه مثال این قضیه رو روشن کنم باید اشاره کنم به مثلاً کارت های اینترنتی که حتماً نمونه های زیادش رو دیدی . شما با username و پسوردی که روی اون کارت هست به یه سرور متصل میشید . نرم افزار های اکانتینگ مثل همین NTTac در واقع وظیفه مدیریت و شناسایی این نام های کاربری رو دارند . در واقع توسط این برنامه ها ما میتونیم کاربران سیستم رو تعریف و مدیریت کنیم . در حالت عادی شما توسط خود ویندوز کاربران را مدیریت  می کنید اما با نصب این برنامه مدیریت کاربران را توسط این برنامه انجام می دید . این برنامه های امکانات بسیار زیادی رو در مدیریت کاربران به شما می دهند . 
اگه بخوام یک اشاره تخصصی به برنامه داشته باشم باید عرض کنم که این برنامه مدل AAA را اجرا می کند : 
Authentication : تشخيص کاربر (معتبر بودن نام کاربری، رمز عبور).
Authorization : تشخيص سطح دسترسی کاربر به شبکه.
Accounting : ثبت زمان و ميزان استفاده کاربر در شبکه.

امیدوارم خوب گفته باشم (یکم با عجله بود . ببخشید )

بای

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام دوستان 

بد ندیدم لینک دانلود برنامه رو اینجا براتون بزارم (گرچه توی پست های موجود در فروم هست اما این یکی رو خودم  همینجا آپلود کردم )

----------


## saharshayestehteh

چرا باز نمیشن :خیلی عصبانی: یه طورین پیغام میدن crack میخواد؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kiuhnmgtrdcv

یه فایله rar هست که توش فایل doc ریختن !

----------


## hraeissi

عالی بود .

----------


## reverce64

*سلام دوستان*
*من NTTACPLUS رو رو ويندوز ايكس پي نصب كردم ولي لاگين نتونستم بشم* 
*username:ADMIN*
*password:ADMIN*
*name or address: local host*
*اين پيغام رو ميده؟*
*Cannot open connection with NTTacPlus server*

----------


## jusef_vb_g

عالی بود دوست عزیر

----------


## koorosh_kabir

> *سلام دوستان*
> *من NTTACPLUS رو رو ويندوز ايكس پي نصب كردم ولي لاگين نتونستم بشم* 
> *username:ADMIN*
> *password:ADMIN*
> *name or address: local host*
> *اين پيغام رو ميده؟*
> *Cannot open connection with NTTacPlus server*


این ماله اینه که شما سرور را استارت نزدی گلم

----------


## Dorsaa

سلام
ببخشید یه سوال : این نرم افزار باید حتما روی یه ویندوز سرور نصب شود ؟ آیا می توان روی xp  هم از آن استفاده کرد ؟ یعنی آیا می توان سیستم عامل کامپیوتر سرور را xp گذاشت و این نرم افزار را روی آن نصب نمود ؟

و دیگه اینکه میشه لطفا نحوه ایجاد ***  را پس از نصب این نرم افزار روی سرور ، بین کلاینت و سرور توضیح بدهید ؟ یعنی اینکه چگونه میشه ***  را روی کلاینت و سرور در ارتباط با این نرم افزار نصب کرد و سپس استفاده نمود ؟
ممنون

----------


## mehrzad007

> آیا می توان روی xp هم از آن استفاده کرد ؟


 بله .



> یعنی آیا می توان سیستم عامل کامپیوتر سرور را xp گذاشت و این نرم افزار را روی آن نصب نمود ؟


 بله . اما استفاده از چنين سروري توصيه نميشود . 

------------
*** هيچ ربطي به اين مورد ان تي تك نداره . اين برنامه فقط براي مديريت كاربرها و احيانا حسابداري اونا كاربرد داره . براي برپايي يك وي پي ان سرور نيازمند ابزار يا سيستم عاملي هستيد كه اين كار رو انجام بده . مثل خانواده ويندوزهاي سرور (2000-3-8) - لينوكس - و ميكروتيك (كه امروزها ما رو كشته با دلبريش) و...

----------


## Dorsaa

> بله .
> 
>  بله . اما استفاده از چنين سروري توصيه نميشود . 
> 
> ------------
> *** هيچ ربطي به اين مورد ان تي تك نداره . اين برنامه فقط براي مديريت كاربرها و احيانا حسابداري اونا كاربرد داره . براي برپايي يك وي پي ان سرور نيازمند ابزار يا سيستم عاملي هستيد كه اين كار رو انجام بده . مثل خانواده ويندوزهاي سرور (2000-3-8) - لينوكس - و ميكروتيك (كه امروزها ما رو كشته با دلبريش) و...



سلام
مرسی از پاسخی که در ارتباط با NTTAC دادید.
لطفا لینکی که *** سرور را کاملا توضیح داده باشه معرفی کنید.
من  می خواهم بوسیله یه کامپیوتر سرور و نرم افزار NTTAC اینترنت را بین چند  نفر تقسیم کنم و روی نحوه استفاده پهنای باند کنترل داشته باشم.
ممنون

----------


## mehrzad007

هر چند طبق قوانين سايت بايد سوال رو جداگانه بپرسيد اما در هر حال : 

ساده ترين و كم هزينه ترين راه براي اين كار به نظر من استفاده از ميكروتيك ه . اگه كارتون تجاريه و ارزش هزينه رو داره (البته هزينه زيادي هم نيست ) يه روتر بورد ارزون از ميكروتيك بگيريد و راه اندازي كنيد اگر خير ، يه كامپيوتر قديمي پيدا كنيد(و دو كارت شبكه) (يه پنتيوم تري با 128 مگ رم كفايت مي كنه كه حدود 10 گيگ هارد داشته باشه . )و يه نسخه قفل شكسته از ميكروتيك . اگر تعداد يوزر هاتون و بحث حسابداريشون چندان مهم نيست مي تونيد از يور منيجر خود ميكروتيك استفاده كنيد . و تمام !

* قيمت روتر بورد ها حدودا از 60 - 70 تومن شروع ميشه تا 400-500 تومن . و در خريد اونا دقت كنيد كه مشخصات دستگاه مربوطه به شما بخوره . و به ياد داشته باشيد كه بعضا بايد آداپتور و كيس دستگاه رو جداگانه خريد كنيد .

----------


## seetoo

mamnoon  ali bood  dostan agar mayel hastid aaz pakaj haye jadid ba port 2GHG-bahremand beshid be link sit  morajee konid  mamnoon ///

www.***-terabit2pnet.tk

----------


## parastoo48

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> اینم آموزش نرم افزار محبوب NTTacPlus برای علاقه مندان به این برنامه
> 
> بای


 بسیار سپاسگزارم. :تشویق:

----------


## khoshkele

با سلام
با اجازه ي ادمين عزيز
دوستان اگر سرور مجازي مي خواهيد به سايت زير بريد:
http://www.20server.blogfa.com

دوستاني هم كه فيلترشكن ساكس مي خوان به سايت زير برن:

http://www.2servermahdi.blogfa.com

با تشكر از ادمين عزيز

----------


## majid5114

عالی بود
بوس

----------

